# Vaping101



## Alex (29/12/14)

A basic infographic/starter guide. Hopefully it can help some people looking to switch to vaping for New Years resolutions!

Put together by http://www.reddit.com/user/EmergenL






link http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_.../i_finished_a_basic_infographicstarter_guide/

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

Wow - this is a great simple infographic - thanks @Alex

I love the pictures and the way it's laid out - as well as the choice of gear they show
Some great gear for experienced vapers, never mind those starting out 

My only criticism to this infographic is that comparison of 6mg for light smokers and 18mg for heavy smokers.
I recommend new vapers start out on 18mg and adjust down if need be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (29/12/14)

Silver said:


> Wow - this is a great simple infographic - thanks @Alex
> 
> I love the pictures and the way it's laid out - as well as the choice of gear they show
> Some great gear for experienced vapers, never mind those starting out
> ...



Amazing find @Alex. 

I would disagree with the 18mg starting point. In the beginning I was almost put off gaping due to 18mg. It was way too strong for me from the beginning. I had to dilute it with a 0mg to get it vapeable.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

Riddle said:


> Amazing find @Alex.
> 
> I would disagree with the 18mg starting point. In the beginning I was almost put off gaping due to 18mg. It was way too strong for me from the beginning. I had to dilute it with a 0mg to get it vapeable.



I think it does depend on the type of gear you are starting off with.

I will concede that 18mg on the Nautilus Mini at say 12 Watts does kick nicely and may be too high for some.

But on an EVOD/Spinner or similar, I think 18mg is almost mandatory. Consider that Twisp's juices are all 18mg and they are squarely aimed at the starting out vaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (29/12/14)

Silver said:


> I think it does depend on the type of gear you are starting off with.
> 
> I will concede that 18mg on the Nautilus Mini at say 12 Watts does kick nicely and may be too high for some.
> 
> But on an EVOD/Spinner or similar, I think 18mg is almost mandatory. Consider that Twisp's juices are all 18mg and they are squarely aimed at the starting out vaper.



I suppose it depends on the individual as well. I started off with a protank mini 2 and pass through battery. 18mg was too much for me however, my brother preferred it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/12/14)

Riddle said:


> I suppose it depends on the individual as well. I started off with a protank mini 2 and pass through battery. 18mg was too much for me however, my brother preferred it.


I tend to correlate it to the amount of cigarettes one smoke(d) per day rather than the strength of the cigarette. The more cigarettes you smoke(d) per day the more nicotine you constantly need, thus higher mg nic to start off with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gordac (29/12/14)

awesome find @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

Nice intro to vaping @Alex. Really simple but very informative. Nice find brother.


----------

